# Does anyone else like the theme song to Drop Dead Diva? (1 Viewer)



## janyoung101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I just started watching the show and it really had me at the opening credits because I think the song is really amazing! I found out the group is called 'The Rescues' and I must admit they are pretty good! I went on iTunes to see if i can purchase the song but guess what? iTunes have made it available to download for FREE! http://bit.ly/RsqsFree how cool right?


----------

